# DW Review- EZ Car Care Reigning Iron Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW EZ Car Care Reigning Iron Review*

Theres a new brand in town with a load of new products to try so look out for further reviews coming up soon....

EZ Car Care are a recently founded company who want to supply us with affordable quality car cleaning equipment and chemicals, for more information please have a look here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

Now everyone likes a Fall out remover and still it makes me smile a little bit when i see the reaction happening and the red streams rolling off the body work or wheels so its going to be good to see what EZ Car Care can bring to the table :thumb:

*The Product:*

The sample arrived in a good quality PET bottle, this one was 500ml in size but other sizes are available.

The Label gave the feel of a quality product and contained all the pertinent information required, there was also a decent looking spray head included which as you all know is an important addition to the package:thumb:

The actual liquid in the bottle is purple in colour and a smell check revealed possibly the stinkiest fallout remover i have ever smelt :doublesho (hopefully this is a good indication of how effective it is going to be)

*EZ Car Care say:*

*EZ Car Care Reigning Iron is an advanced formula that will remove iron and all contaminates from your paint work.

Reigning Iron will obliterate iron components upon contact, turning all contamination purple. Reigning Iron is safe to use on all exterior surfaces including paintwork, trim, glass and wheels.

How to use:
Spray on liberally, any iron contaminates will be dissolved into a purple solution within 1 - 4 minutes.
after this time, thoroughly rinse the surface with pressured water.

When using for wheel cleaning, we recommend agitating reigning iron with an EZ Car Care detailing brush to increase its superior cleaning ability.

Do not allow to dry on paintwork or wheels!
*

*The Method:*

This weeks subject is the X Trail, it had been 2 weeks since the last wash and was looking a little sorry for itself 



So 1st up as usual are the wheels....

I would have liked to have done a 'Bodywork' test but as you can imagine with 2 black cars in the family it wouldn't make for good pictures :lol:

This is going to be 2 part test to check the efficacy of the fallout remover so here goes part 1.

As you can see the wheels were looking dirty so more to get those pimp looking bleeding pictures the wheel was liberally sprayed with Reigning Iron



The reaction started happening really quickly and after a short 5 minute dwell time you could clearly see the purple liquid streaming off the wheel, which was pleasing to see



The wheel was then Pressure washed off leaving a pretty clean finish but certainly not a touchless wash i would like.



So now the next part of the test....

The wheel was then cleaned using a normal shampoo dilution along with a selection of brushes and mitts to leave it looking good.



In order to see how really effective Reigning Iron is at eeking out those last bits of fallout the clean wheel was then sprayed liberally again with some more Reigning Iron and left to dwell for another 5 minutes.



Now I did expect to see some kind of reaction from behind the spokes but i was very suprised to see the reaction actually on the spoke which i can assure you looked really clean to the eye :doublesho

The wheels were then rinsed and dried as normal a were looking pretty sharp:thumb:

*Price:*

£8.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/wheels/reigning-iron-bleeding-iron-contaminate-remover-500ml.html It is also available in 250ml and 1000ml guise.

Value wise Reigning Iron sits about in the middle of the market and for the occasional user should be pretty good value.

*Would I use it again?:*

I am intending on giving it another work out on a light coloured car to see how it fairs on paintwork but if it is as effective at seeking out those pesky iron contaminants as it was on wheels I would consider a further purchase/

*Conclusion:*

EZ Car Care Reigning Iron is a properly effective fallout remover which had the ability to seek out iron contaminants even when they were invisible to the eye.

It's pretty good value for the occasional user and might be a decent addition to the detailing bag if you are in the Market for a Fallout remover and as you can see below the LSP on the wheel looked unaffected (Please note that i have little doubt that most LSP's would be affected with the use of any fallout remover to a certain or lesser extent so please don't assume that when using a product of this type your posh wax coating is going to be ok).



DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test 

*Thanks for reading:thumb:*


----------

